# Duda sobre licencias para uso de walkie talkie....



## DjMacarron (Feb 21, 2011)

*Saludos compañeros!*

_Soy estudiante de Popayan (Colombia)y lo ke pasa es ke yo quiero trabajar para mi tesis de Ingenieria electronica un par de walkie talkies, pero tengo una duda: no se si exista un estandar de ancho de bandas de frecuancias radiales que deba operar, es decir, si debo usar un rango de frecuencias, y ademas si es que debo pedir permisos y pagar por eso..._

*NOTA:* reitero de nuevo, les pido porfa que esta informacion sea exacta para Colombia.

Nuchas garcias y salu2!


----------



## capitanp (Feb 21, 2011)

ESpero que te sea util

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walkie-talkie

banda libre

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Family_Radio_Service

en algunos paices se paga

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banda_Ciudadana


saludos


----------



## DjMacarron (Feb 22, 2011)

*Muchas gracias amigo!* _me sirvieron bastante y me dieron un poco mas de seguridad a la hora de una referencia!!!!!....
_


----------

